# Pigeon cannot fly and walks in circles



## EliJones

First off thank you in advance. 
I live in Pittsburgh I found a pigeon on my Porch about 2-3 months ago. I put Out food and hoped he just needed rest and would leave. Well about 2 weeks later he was still there, so I broght him in, fed him and put him in a dark dog carrier with a heating pad under one end. I found your site (it was the only one that didn't make pigeons out to be filthy animals) and tried to keep him well fed and relaxed. It's been 3 months now and he is doing very well, but when I take him out to walk and try to fly he just can't fly no matter how hard he flaps his wings and walks in circles part of the time. 
What can I do? Please help!


----------



## John_D

Hi

Have you seen other odd symptoms like any of those below

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f107/pigeon-paramyxovirus-aka-pmv-ppmv-pmv1-pigeon-12250.html

If we can either confirm or discount that, it may narrow it down some


----------



## Jodie

I have a pigeon that is also walking in circles. He twists his head right around. Can anyone help with an answer? thanks


----------



## John_D

Hi

Take a look at the post before, with the link in it. Check out the link. Let us know if any other symptoms apply.

BTW - it's always best to start a new thread rather than post on the end of someone else's, in case your post doesn't get picked up


----------



## thepigeonkey

Could it be an old modena? or a fantail? sometimes they cant or dont fly
Can you post a pic?


----------



## Jodie

*Tilt head, walks aroudn in circle. Sometimes i find her on her back, cannot get back*

Hello. I could not work out how to start a new post? No she isn't a faintail she is an adult blue/grey pigeon. I wil post a pic for you. thanks


----------



## Jodie

Hi John D. Yes she does have alot of those symptoms, except her pooh is formed nicely and looks normal. I have been hand feedign her pigeon peas 3 times a day. She is geeting stronger and has started hitting me with her wing and growling at me, I figure this is a good sign. I keep her in the cage to keep her confined because when I let her out she wlaks arudn in backward cirlces. thanks


----------



## Jodie

*Pic*

Here is a picture of her sleeping, notice her head is down.


----------



## thepigeonkey

jodie there is a serious pigeon disease in aussie at the moment I hope its nothing like that. I'm sorry but your pigeon doesnt look good. I do hope you can keep it comfortable and god willing it will get better


----------



## John_D

Hi Jodie

That looks like a typically 'zonked out' PMV case to me. We have one I rescued around 3 years back, we call 'Sleepsalot', because that is exactly what she did. Would be doing relatively normal things (except for flying) and suddenly go into an apparently deep sleep standing up. She still does it today, though apart from flight she recovered from PMV within a few weeks. I would just follow the care instructions and keep your pigeon safe. (In fact, yours looks almost identical to my 'Sleepie').


----------



## John_D

thepigeonkey said:


> jodie there is a serious pigeon disease in aussie at the moment I hope its nothing like that. I'm sorry but your pigeon doesnt look good. I do hope you can keep it comfortable and god willing it will get better


Seems like the virus is spreading, as is pretty much inevitable


----------



## thepigeonkey

At times like this I'm glad we dont import birds to our country anymore. but you would think migrationary birds like geese, swans and sea birds could spread disease to our country

I guess only pigeons carry it


----------



## John_D

thepigeonkey said:


> At times like this I'm glad we dont import birds to our country anymore. but you would think migrationary birds like geese, swans and sea birds could spread disease to our country
> 
> I guess only pigeons carry it


Well, this particular problem is Pigeon Paramyxovirus (Pigeon PMV-1) but there are other types of PMV (PMV-2, PMV-3, etc.) which do occur amongst different bird species in the wild.


----------



## pittsburgh24

Hi, I'm in Pittsburgh, you can call me 412 418-1539


----------



## Jodie

John_D said:


> Well, this particular problem is Pigeon Paramyxovirus (Pigeon PMV-1) but there are other types of PMV (PMV-2, PMV-3, etc.) which do occur amongst different bird species in the wild.


Hi John. Yes PMV has just hit Melbourne Australia about 4 months ago. My bird has very well formed poo so I am hoping it is not PMV. I read that PMV birds have watery poo? Jodie


----------



## Jodie

thepigeonkey said:


> jodie there is a serious pigeon disease in aussie at the moment I hope its nothing like that. I'm sorry but your pigeon doesnt look good. I do hope you can keep it comfortable and god willing it will get better


Hi J. Yes PMV has just hit Melbourne Australia about 4 months ago. My bird has very well formed poo so I am hoping it is not PMV. I read that PMV birds have watery poo? Jodie


----------



## John_D

One of the very first signs is poop which looks like a puddle of water with a few bits of 'worm like' solid dropping, but with many rescue birds we don't see that, since they tend not to be noticed until they show more obvious symptoms. That's where the virus has affected the kidneys. Often that clears up quickly, though it can occur again at intervals, so we may see poops which are fairly normal or not so good but likely to be due to undernourishment or enteritis.


----------



## Jodie

Just letting you know my pigeon is still alive. He is very happy in my bedroom. I do wonder what will become of him as he obvioulsy cannot live in my bedroom for ever. He cannot fly but he seems to be happy.


----------



## Jodie

Still living, now they are eating without my help. One o f them is flying around the room!


----------



## Quazar

Good to hear they are coming on and doing well.
Do they still have nervous signs or has that all cleared up also


----------



## Jaye

That's great...a lotta times it just takes patience, patience...


----------

